# PRFA, Family fishing Rodeo - 12/13 Sep



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I see a weigh in and "winners" - any idea what if anything they present for winning a species in a division? 

http://pensacola.fish/RODEO

Best,
Stressless


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be fishing down there with my dad and uncle. I want in on a fishing rodeo!
Flyer doesn't have much besides times and entry fee (donation).


Here's what I found from last year:

Open Division 1st-$100, 2nd -$50 3rd-$25
Junior Division 1st-$25 2nd-15--3rd-$10

Kayak Division 1st-$100, 2nd -$50 3rd-$25--Gift certificates
Redfish (Inshore), King Mackerel (Offshore)


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

junior division
specks, dolphin, flounder, sheephead, spanish, whitting,
snapper, king, pomp, grouper, trigger, bonita, blue fish,
skipjack, pinfish, pigfish, crocker, white trout.

open division
amberjack, speck, dolphin, flounder, redfish, sheephead, spanish,
tuna, snapper, king, wahoo, grouper, trigger, cobia, bonita, bluefish, 
pomp, whitting,
note redfish is number of spots!

kayak division
redfish (weight )
king mack

spearfish division free
lionfish


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

LoL HX - I asked what they were PAYING for each species / division not what's printed in the flyer about the various species / division.... 

$100 / $50 / $25 is reasonable if that's still in play.

Cheers,
stressless


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I know, just figured I'd put the rest of the info in the post to make it easier for others to see.

$100/$50/$25 is definitely reasonable; and if that's still in play, I'll be playing as well.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Is the captain's meeting mandatory?
Thanks.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll make a post later in te post-tournament section, but I came down from Atlanta to enter and took 1st for Snapper in the open division with a 17.2#, 33" red snapper. My first cash win, and I'm a happy camper!


----------

